# My 150 CM tank.



## waratep (Aug 3, 2011)

Tank from Bangkok Thailand.
Just the picture before trimming. 
I just love to add more plant as much as I can.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, those are some CRAZY healthy plants! Gorgeous!! Can we have a plant list ?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lets see a pic after trimming


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome tank... can we get some tank specs please?


----------



## waratep (Aug 3, 2011)

Size: 150 X40 X50 cm 
light: T5H0 80W X4 10 hours
filtration:Ehiem 2215 + 2217
substate Gravy cover by GEX 
C02 9-10 BPS cannot count.
Temperature 28-30 C
PH 6.5
Tap water 
fert EI dose weekly water change


flora:
ammania bonsai ก้านธูป
Bacopa monnieri
Blyxa japonica
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hydrocotyle_sibthorpioides ตำลึงน้ำ
Hygrophila Pinnatifida ไฮโกรไมราบ
ludwigia arcuata
ludwigia SP from Guinea
ludwigia SP Panta
Micranthemum Umbrosum เกล็ดปลาเล็ก
Pearl weed (Hemianthus micranthemoides)
Pogostemon stellatus ‘broad leaf’
PolygonumspSaoPauloSM
Rotala Brazil
Rotala india
rotala mini type 2 กุหลาบ
Rotala vietnam
Staurogyne sp
Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' ใบแหลม
Tenellus เทเนลุส
and some unknown plants


----------



## jetsam (Jul 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous tank! You've given me something to aspire to!


----------



## waratep (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: My 150 CM tank. (2 weeks update)*

Thanks for all comments.

Here was my tank after 2 weeks of trimming.

Rotara Vietnum 

there are too high now.

I've removed some plant , still have a hole here.

Rotara mini .

Rotara Brazil, I love its form.


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

Wow! Colourful and healthy! Really a tank that I could spend hours watching.


----------

